
Show HN: Scaling ML to 8M users with 3 data scientists - ignorant
https://medium.com/@analyticsaurabh/how-i-scaled-machine-learning-to-a-billion-dollars-strategy-2379faf86c02
======
iampims
A few good practical tips in this blog post.

I definitely agree with a simple linear model doing 80% of the work and
letting skilled people handle the complex cases manually.

